# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  netko drugi na porodu osim tate???

## enna

Zanima me da li na porodu uz rodilju može biti i netko drugi osim tate?
Mi smo iz Zadra pa ako netko ima informaciju, molim lijepo!

----------


## Angel

zašto ne!? evo, moja kuma bila prijateljici na porodu prije mjesec dana. u splitskom rodilištu.

----------


## thalia

U Riječkom rodilištu isto može, ali za Zadar stvarno ne znam  :/ 

Nadam se da sam barem malo pomogla.

----------


## dijanam

Enna, jesi saznala u medjuvremenu?
Ides il na bolnicki tecaj? Mozes tamo pitati.
Ili jednostavno nazvati odjel pa pitati.
Javi kad saznas.

----------


## enna

dijana, jetrva mi treba rodit za cca 2 mj. pa je htjela da ja iden s njom! Tata baš dobro ne podnosi krv i sve ostalo (što se mene tiče mislim da je to malo prenapuhao - STRAH GA JE) a ni ja ni ona nebi htjele da je sama.
Inaće ja sam oduševljena pozivom i mislim da pošto sam prije 2 godine rodila sina biti joj bar malo od koristi i kao podrška, ide kod dr. 14-og pa će ga pitat što on na to kaže, pa bi tek nakon toga zvali bolnicu i pitali ali mislim da to baš nema velikog utjecaja već kako se koja babica digne taj dan.
Meni su na porodu osim muža bili i mama i prijateljica(izmjenjivali su se svi po malo da me vide) ali kad je došao izgon potirala sam ih van, stvarno mi onda nisu trebali, imala sam ogromno povjerenje u sestru Maricu, moja je sveki zna i svakih je po ure zvala rađaonu da joj ova da izvještaj! Bravo za moju sveki!

Stvarno se nadam i vibram da nas puste!!!!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------

